# Is there anyway to sex my Vietnamese?



## ThomasH (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi, I couldn't find anything through search but I really want to know how and if I can sex my new centipede.
Thanks,
TBH


----------



## SAn (Oct 27, 2008)

You cant sex a centipede from vietnam 100% . All you can do it guess regarding the size, fatness, terminal legs etc. Or even better trying out to mate it


----------



## szappan (Oct 27, 2008)

Try this thread, it has some great insights as well as links to _The Official Doom Scolopendra Sexing Method®_ videos.:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=108402


----------



## ThomasH (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you guys. You've really started my research off in the right direction!
TBH


----------

